# Advise help rsq3 conversion in a old t5transporter



## Powernutty (19 d ago)

Hi all with all the electric vechicals coming in and ending production of petrol/ diesal vechicals in the uk in 2030/35 wasn’t sure if I waste money attempting a audi 2.5 engine/ box into a old transporter t5 ( old 2006)
Transporter 2006 2.5 axd. Manual ,Which is rough engine
Fitting modifying it isn’t a massive problem but wireing isn’t my strong point . But willing to try,
Engine is a 2015


----------

